# Amazon Prime: prezzi aumentati da settembre 2022



## admin (26 Luglio 2022)

Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


----------



## sion (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


per quello che offre,si paga pure poco..almeno per me


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


Giusto così, servizio della madonna pagato pochissimo finora. 
Li pago col sorriso


----------



## livestrong (26 Luglio 2022)

Pagassero pure un po' di tasse in più male non farebbe


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


Proprio in concomitanza con il Signore degli Anelli, un caso?

Li vale tutti comunque, non solo per Prime Video o per la Champions. Gran bel servizio.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre



Quando la tecnologia e le infrastrutture progrediscono, i prezzi normalmente scendono. Ma noi viviamo in una qualche singolarità di un universo parallelo.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


Ricevuto poco fa la loro email. KTM sapevo degli aumenti ma speravo arrivassero più tardi da noi.
Ora voglio anche la serie A su prime


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2022)

I soldi meglio spesi dell anno. Consegne, Alexa ecc ecc


----------



## Devil man (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Proprio in concomitanza con il Signore degli Anelli, un caso?
> 
> Li vale tutti comunque, non solo per Prime Video o per la Champions. Gran bel servizio.


mi rifiuto di guardarlo...non ha niente di Tolkien e spero faccia un flop clamoroso...

A me sinceramente sta narrativa dall'inclusività ha stancato mi ha rotto le palle, rovina l'immaginario originale. Saranno pure temi fondamentali nel mondo reale, ma ca...o se mi guardo un film o una serie fantasy voglio non pensare all'attualità. A maggior ragione se non rispecchia fedelmente l'opera.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

Sinceramente non capisco le lamentele, in Italia costava pochissimo rispetto agli USA per dire (15 dollari al mese + tasse). 50€ l’anno sono un’inezia. Se poi si fa sharing anche di altri servizi come Disney+ e Netflix, tutti questi costano come il canone RAI. Non c’è assolutamente paragone.


----------



## livestrong (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco le lamentele, in Italia costava pochissimo rispetto agli USA per dire (15 dollari al mese + tasse). 50€ l’anno sono un’inezia. Se poi si fa sharing anche di altri servizi come Disney+ e Netflix, tutti questi costano come il canone RAI. Non c’è assolutamente paragone.


C'è anche da dire che negli USA lo stipendio medio è circa il doppio di quello italiano


----------



## wildfrank (26 Luglio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ricevuto poco fa la loro email. KTM sapevo degli aumenti ma speravo arrivassero più tardi da noi.
> Ora voglio anche la serie A su prime


KTM anche tu? Epoca o moderna?


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che negli USA lo stipendio medio è circa il doppio di quello italiano


Stando a quanto riporto allora costa comunque in proporzione un 50% in più.


----------



## danjr (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


Finché jeff non si accorge che non studio più va tutto bene


----------



## chicagousait (26 Luglio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> KTM anche tu? Epoca o moderna?


Anche futura. Il tutto con cadenza pugliese.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Luglio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Anche futura. Il tutto con cadenza pugliese.


Io credevo con cadenza Austriaca....


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2022)

Per me è un aumento che sarà progressivo, fino a raggiungere i 10-20 euro. Nulla è per caso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2022)

li vale tutti, tra servizio prime e prime video. Tra l'altro in Italia è molto più economico che in altri paesi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre




Aumento prevedibile. Spero tolgano la Seria A agli altri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


La differenza tra il valore del servizio offerto e il prezzo dell'abbonamento qualcuno la paga ragazzi e non Jeffy di sicuro.. vedo tutti super contenti di ciò, modello economico che ci affossa ogni giorno di più ma che continuiamo tutti a foraggiare con entusiasmo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2022)

E' normale, onestamente è stato per troppo tempo a prezzi bassissimi. Sono servizi che prima vengono diffusi a prezzi ultra bassi per creare una base di clienti molto ampia, poi pian piano si sale sempre di più per monetizzare quelli che rimarranno che ormai non riescono più a fare meno del servizio.

Col tempo salirà ancora, credo che alla fine i suoi 100 euro annui li raggiungerà


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2022)

Sto infame di Bezos avrà la decenza di aumentare la paga ai suoi dipendenti che fa lavorare come schiavi?


----------



## Devil man (26 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che negli USA lo stipendio medio è circa il doppio di quello italiano


Lo stipendio è proporzionato al costo della vita in America che non è basso, costa un botto vivere negli Usa..


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2022)

Io compro solo alcuni mesi, quando più mi serve (cerco di concentrare). Per la restante parte del tempo, non saprei che farmene.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando la tecnologia e le infrastrutture progrediscono, i prezzi normalmente scendono. Ma noi viviamo in una qualche singolarità di un universo parallelo.


Penso che la loro sia stata la strategia del conquistare il mercato con il "sottocosto" e l'elusione fiscale.
Poi quando avranno fatto tabula rasa dei concorrenti e dei negozi fisici, saranno quasi monopolisti, vi sarà dipendenza, allora alzeranno i prezzi.
Qualcosa ai dipendenti credo abbiano riconosciuto.
Vi sono aumenti dei costi di gestione importanti per tutti.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Luglio 2022)

si giusto così, però tempestivo eh? non c'è nessun servizio in calo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lo stipendio è proporzionato al costo della vita in America che non è basso, costa un botto vivere negli Usa..


I supermercati col prezzo senza IVA nei prodotti, poi vai a pagare in cassa ti aggiungono l'IVA


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La differenza tra il valore del servizio offerto e il prezzo dell'abbonamento qualcuno la paga ragazzi e non Jeffy di sicuro.. vedo tutti super contenti di ciò, modello economico che ci affossa ogni giorno di più ma che continuiamo tutti a foraggiare con entusiasmo.


Penso che un giorno, neanche troppo lontano, arriverà ad esistere un solo essere umano proprietario di tutto, raggiungendo lo zenit della follia: un normalissimo umano fatto di carne e sangue, che terrà per le palle l'intera popolazione mondiale.

D'altronde son cose già viste, vedi un faraone e gli schiavi (e i soldati) zitti a crepare sotto il sole.

Oggi è così ma in forma più subdola, ti danno dei soldi e qualche diritto. Una mia amica ha dovuto lasciare il posto ai magazzini di distribuzione Amarz0n per tendinite, dato che non puoi neanche scegliere il modo in cui smistare i pacchi. Il taylorismo fatto e finito. Ha assistito a episodi di gente che si è dovuta fare la pipì addosso perché non puoi lasciare la postazione di punto in bianco, c'è una procedura da seguire.
Un altro mio amico racconta le stesse cose, ma gli va bene perché prima crepava facendo volantinaggio, ora quantomeno è seduto e facendo il robot per 8 ore al giorno lo pagano discretamente bene.

Per il resto mi faccio la solita domanda: gli introiti colossalmente gargantueschi di Amarzzon prima erano spalmati su una miriade di micro/piccole/medie realtà commerciali. Che fine hanno fatto tutte queste persone? Tutte alle dipendenze del faraone Bezos?


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Amazon aumenta prezzo dell’ abbonamento a Prime: 49.90 euro all'anno e 4.99 al mese, dal prossimo 15 settembre


Vabbè diciamo che essendo annuale, offrendoti offerte in anteprima, consegne giornaliere, serie, film e adesso anche Champions...ci sta. Sicuramente più giustificato di tutti gli altri aumenti.
Però l'app nativa della mia LG fa c4gare rispetto Netflix


----------



## danjr (30 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La differenza tra il valore del servizio offerto e il prezzo dell'abbonamento qualcuno la paga ragazzi e non Jeffy di sicuro.. vedo tutti super contenti di ciò, modello economico che ci affossa ogni giorno di più ma che continuiamo tutti a foraggiare con entusiasmo.


E che dobbiamo fare se è comodo e risparmi pure?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Luglio 2022)

Per la qualità del servizio che offrono rimarrebbe comunque un prezzo stracciato.
Accetterò di buon grado questo leggerissimo aumento.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Penso che un giorno, neanche troppo lontano, arriverà ad esistere un solo essere umano proprietario di tutto, raggiungendo lo zenit della follia: un normalissimo umano fatto di carne e sangue, che terrà per le palle l'intera popolazione mondiale.
> 
> D'altronde son cose già viste, vedi un faraone e gli schiavi (e i soldati) zitti a crepare sotto il sole.
> 
> ...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Penso che un giorno, neanche troppo lontano, arriverà ad esistere un solo essere umano proprietario di tutto, raggiungendo lo zenit della follia: un normalissimo umano fatto di carne e sangue, che terrà per le palle l'intera popolazione mondiale.
> 
> D'altronde son cose già viste, vedi un faraone e gli schiavi (e i soldati) zitti a crepare sotto il sole.
> 
> ...



Qualche pagina più dietro ho chiesto se Bezos avrà la decenza di aumentare lo stipendio ai suoi diepndenti. 
Qua tutti felici e contenti, intanto i dipendenti Amazon sono al limite dello schiavismo, ma posso capire che certi radical chic non ci pensino neanche a ste cose.


----------

